# What to eat before Colonscopy...HELP



## 17916

I have heard so many different things about what to eat/ not to eat before my colonscopy next week. Can someone shed some light on this? I know I can have broth but can I have beef broth? What about Jello and pudding? Yogurt? Can I have the green Gatorade? What about 7-UP.HELP I'M VERY CONFUSED.


----------



## ManualShift

Look at the label, nothing with red dye. Green would probably be safe but check it. Yogurt and anything with milk is not approved. Beef broth should be fine as long as it is just liquid. No pudding either, see the milk reference. Gatorade was what I mixed with my prep so that is cool as long as it is not red. 7-up is fine, so is ginger ale. You want to eat nothing that will leave stuff in your colon to confuse the doctor.


----------



## Vamplady

Worked at a Gastro's office. We gave prep orders alot to patients. We advised NO RED,GRAPE, OR BLUE JELLO's. NO DAIRY. NO JUICES WITH PULP OR RED/GRAPE JUICES. Many patients say that mixing your prep in margarita mix with no alcohol was good. You don't taste the solution. Chicken broth, 7-up type drinks, ginger ale, gatorade,(no red or grape), gummie type candy like gummie mint leaves,. The office where you are going should have a prep sheet to follow if not you can go to...http://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/aha/umcolon.htmhttps://www.virginiamason.org/workfiles/pro...lytely_1006.pdfThese sites might help you but I would definitly check with the doctor doing the colonoscopy. Best of luck to you!!!!-VampladyP.S. Make sure you have some good new magazines for reading on the loo!


----------



## Jannybitt

Hi MusicFan;Vamplady answered this question for you, butsince I'm getting mine done this Friday, I'll post what my sheet says. The day before the colonoscopy:NO MILK OR OTHER DAIRY PRODUCTS. NO SOLID FOODSBeverages: Water, clear fruit juices, clear carbonated beverages, tea or coffee(no milk added),Gatorade, Vanilla Ensure (NOT Ensure Plus)Desserts: Plain gelatin desserts (no additives), clear water ices, Popsicles *Avoid red and purple colored juices, gelatins and popsicles!!Soups: Clear broth and bouillonSweets: Hard Candy (I'm sure no reds or purples)You must have 4 additional 8oz. servings of clear liquids before bedtime. (after your prep)Discontinue fluids one hour before going to bed.Good luck, let me know how it goes. We'll compare notes!!


----------



## 17916

I just found a recipe for Fizzy Jello that I'm going to make. You make Jello just like you usually do but instead of adding the cold water at the end you substitute 7-up to give it a little kick. I figure they are both on the approved list for pre-colonoscopy foods so why not get a little creative. Someone needs to do a pre-colonoscopy cookbook. It would be a very small book but interesting.


----------



## 17391

i'm sure every doctor/hospital has there own list, but this is what my 'clear liquid diet' form states (as i am prepping today for my test tomorrow):water, tea, 7-up, ginger-ale, club soda, tonic water (avoid all other beverages)jello/fruit ices/italian ices (no red; try lime/lemon)clear fruit juices (apple; avoid all other fruit juices)clear broth, bouillon and consommes (must be clear with no visible fat)salt (for broth) and sugar and honey (for tea)hard candies like lifesavers - no colors that have red in it.no milk products whatsoever!also, stop all liquids 8 hours before procedure.luck to both of us! it's really not that hard; except, of course, when you're not allowed to eat, that's all you want to do... try sleeping late the day of the prep and take naps while you can... can't be hungry if you're sleeping


----------



## OppOnn

Also, try to eat less for 2 or 3 days before.The less is there, the less there is to keepyou running to the toilet.My first colonoscopy, I ate more, thinking I'd not be eating much the day before. Big mistake.Keep it light. Chicken, perhaps.By the way, I found Gatorade prolonged my d. by 2 full days when I had food poisoning once. It is full of sugar, and sugar is my worse enemy, so I don't drink it any more. Just as I don't drink other drinks with too much sugar - like Seven-Up, even Diet-Seven Up or cokes. I never touch them. Having said that one does need some sugar during the prep. I used Jellos with sugar, and sucked on a candy with sugar, enough but not too much. Good luck.O


----------

